# Alsek/Tatshensheni takeout options at Dry Bay



## RM Flash (Oct 26, 2012)

Returning to run the Tat again after a bonanza virgin run last summer. Does anyone know if the channel to the air strip is feasible (dragging through marsh grass may be acceptable, a straight up portage is not) or are all parties locked into hiring Brabazon for the ATV shuttle? 
Thanks y'all!


----------



## Treswright3 (May 20, 2013)

Hire the ATV, the river has permanently sifted, there will not be a way way to raft there agin.


----------

